# Anyone train MA who previously has broken a femur?



## Jescalito (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the forum and new to martial arts.  I have been training in Krav Maga for two months and just about a week ago I began taking some Muay Thai. I got involved in MA mostly because I wanted to learn how to defend myself in the event of a violent altercation. I am enjoying every bit of it and feel great.

About ten years ago I was in an automobile accident in which I shattered my femur. It was completely reconstructed and fused together around a titanium rod.

So my hopes are I can overcome some of my limitations, for instance I have little power in my left push kicks and snap kick. I can just manage a switch round or a left round with no real power or speed, just enough to say I did it.

I have noticed less pain in this leg and more strength since I began training so I don't worry much about injury.

I'm curious if anyone has sustained a similar injury, what system of MA do you train? Does the style you train in conflict with your injury in any way?

Do you feel like you have over come any of your limitations?


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jescalito said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and new to martial arts.  I have been training in Krav Maga for two months and just about a week ago I began taking some Muay Thai. I got involved in MA mostly because I wanted to learn how to defend myself in the event of a violent altercation. I am enjoying every bit of it and feel great.
> 
> About ten years ago I was in an automobile accident in which I shattered my femur. It was completely reconstructed and fused together around a titanium rod.
> 
> ...



Welcome along. Cannot answer the question, but I have some concerns with myself. May I suggest that you get some body conditioning training to ultimately strengthen the bones etc. Thing is though and this will sound a little silly, if it is going to go it will do. Throughout this process, you will at least be able to feel what you're body is telling you imho.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2014)

Jescalito said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and new to martial arts.  I have been training in Krav Maga for two months and just about a week ago I began taking some Muay Thai. I got involved in MA mostly because I wanted to learn how to defend myself in the event of a violent altercation. I am enjoying every bit of it and feel great.
> 
> About ten years ago I was in an automobile accident in which I shattered my femur. It was completely reconstructed and fused together around a titanium rod.
> 
> ...



Hi Jescalito,

Welcome aboard! I haven't broken any major bones, so don't have immediate experience in your situation (or similar), but would advise talking to both your doctor and your coach about this. It's great that you're enjoying the muay Thai and Krav Maga, but I am a little unsure as to why you'd pick a sporting system that is known for dominantly using the legs in powerful kicks if there's such an injury that you have to deal with. That said, I wouldn't necessarily suggest changing systems either... in the end, the instructor/coach and the school itself (the group, the convenience or location, and so on) are more important than what system you're learning. And the school/s that you're attending might be perfect for you, and your current needs/expectations/perceptions. I would, though, suggest talking to the coach about the lack of power in your injured leg... they might have strengthening exercises (get them checked out with the doctor first, especially if it's going to be putting stress on a repaired bone), or might get you to focus more on your handwork, or anything else. I will say that, if you were coming to me as a student of mine with such an injury, I'd be adapting the way things are done for you so as to not limit your development due to personal injury, often by replacing one action with another that fits the lesson itself. But each instructor will have their own approach (based on the system they teach, as much as anything else).


----------



## DennisBreene (Feb 9, 2014)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi Jescalito,
> 
> Welcome aboard! I haven't broken any major bones, so don't have immediate experience in your situation (or similar), but would advise talking to both your doctor and your coach about this. It's great that you're enjoying the muay Thai and Krav Maga, but I am a little unsure as to why you'd pick a sporting system that is known for dominantly using the legs in powerful kicks if there's such an injury that you have to deal with. That said, I wouldn't necessarily suggest changing systems either... in the end, the instructor/coach and the school itself (the group, the convenience or location, and so on) are more important than what system you're learning. And the school/s that you're attending might be perfect for you, and your current needs/expectations/perceptions. I would, though, suggest talking to the coach about the lack of power in your injured leg... they might have strengthening exercises (get them checked out with the doctor first, especially if it's going to be putting stress on a repaired bone), or might get you to focus more on your handwork, or anything else. I will say that, if you were coming to me as a student of mine with such an injury, I'd be adapting the way things are done for you so as to not limit your development due to personal injury, often by replacing one action with another that fits the lesson itself. But each instructor will have their own approach (based on the system they teach, as much as anything else).


 
I think this advise is spot on.  In addition I would add that it's important that an orthopedic surgeon who is knowledgeable about sports medicine evaluate you if possible.  The kind of femur fracture you sustained can leave you with deformities that put long term stress on the joints during day to day activity like walking, let alone the intense stress of kicking.  It is not uncommon to have shortening of the leg length that may benefit from lifts in the shoe.  And the rotation of the leg orientation can be changed in ways that stress the knee and the hip.  My sister sustained a similar injury and ultimately needed total knee replacement.  Identifying any such issues and adjusting your shoes, adding physical therapy or adapting your training to reduce stress on the leg may all be in order.  Hopefully this will allow you to continue for many years without leaving you with avoidable arthritis and joint issues that could severely reduce your mobility when you are older.  Welcome to MT and I would be interested in hearing how you do in the future.


----------



## Jescalito (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes and advice! When I train I do my best to listen to my body. The normal day to day pain associated with my leg has actually decreased since I began and I have had to make some adjustments in training, mainly I can't do burpees in large numbers so I train sprawls for takedown situations just enough that I should feel comfortable utilizing them. Like I mentioned I decided on Krav Maga initially because I wanted to dip my toes into a system that I could benefit the from most in self defense. At my gym they also offer Muay Thai and BJJ. I took up the Muay Thai a) because I enjoyed training so much I wanted to spend more of my time with it b) for the conditioning to strengthen my strikes c) it isn't too far off base from Krav as to begin confusing me since im new to all of this.


----------



## Jescalito (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been watching the BJJ classes to see if I feel like I could benefit from them without hurting myself and what Ive seen all appeared to be something I could handle. I just don't want to bite off more than I can chew as the BJJ looks more complicated than Muay Thai and Krav Maga. Although I could always try it and see if Its something I like, though I'm not too sure about actual sparring.

So you asked why I chose something like Muay Thai that is demanding on my leg , basically like I said I am still trying to decide what would be best for me.

I hope to make up my mind in the next few months what system or maybe two I would benefit from the most and be able to handle. I like Krav Maga and I plan on sticking with it, as I can get away with right kicks all day long in thi system.  I like the strength and stamina Ive built in Muay Thai, I just want to decide and stick with something that works, I'm open to new ideas. I have been researching different systems and have interest in many. I plan on taking some more trial classes to see if I find something different.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 10, 2014)

The BJJ may be easier for you, but for an inspiring story about a leg injury and kicking, there's Bill "Superfoot" Wallace, who could only kick with one leg:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Wallace_(martial_artist)#Background



> He focused on his left leg because of the Judo-related injury to his right knee, using the right leg primarily as a base. He also suffered the loss of one testicle during a point fighting tournament, when his protective cup was struck at an unfortunate angle.


----------



## Jescalito (Feb 10, 2014)

Ouch!! Awesome story though. Definitely inspiring. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexis101 (Feb 11, 2014)

What a fighting spirit you do have guys, I am inspired by your responses in life's trials.

:s92:


----------



## Jescalito (Apr 9, 2014)

So It's been a while since I posted. I though I'd give an update. My training is going so well, I gave up the kickboxing in exchange for Gracie Jiu Jitsu and I find itmuch easier not to mention for me personally more fullfilling. My leg is getting stronger and I feel so much more confident.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Glad to hear your are healing well, and enjoying your now MA.  

I think the femur is the hardest bone to heal.  I remember on Okinawa, those who were unfortunate to have broken their femur, were not again allowed to jump on land until at least six months after they returned to the USA.  While on Okinawa, they had to make water jumps.

I take it brake falls aren't bothering you too much, or not at all?


----------



## Jescalito (Apr 10, 2014)

When I side break fall to my injured side I land more on my forearm and shoulder rather than the hip. This is mostly instinctive though but it works. The surgery I had was actually developed for pilots who crashed in war in order to have them combat ready again as quickly as possible, I could imagine a jumper would definitely need to avoid any hard landings for a while adfterward.


----------



## Takai (Apr 10, 2014)

Good to hear that you found something that you like and it appears is working well for you. Keep it up.

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Jescalito (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## danyell.rollf (Sep 9, 2015)

I would like to know how you are doing on your training with regard to your femur. I broke my femur in a car wreck. It was a clean break I have a titanium rod and two screws. I was hoping in the future to be able to to train MMA.


----------

